# Purring with mouth open..normal?



## oms (Nov 12, 2014)

I was debating whether to put this question under behavior or health. But I am more concerned about making sure it is not a health concern.
My 1 year old cat purrs with his mouth open. Is this normal? I have never seen a cat do this before. The only other time I've seen him breathe through his mouth is when he was younger and high energy--he would basically get too wound up and finally lay down to catch his breath.
He purr's heavily through his mouth and slightly drools lol.
It makes him purr louder and he really loves affection.
Just wanting to make sure this is a normal behavior or if it warrants a vet check?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oms,
What an interesting question!

I do have one cat, that starts drooling like crazy, when he hits his 'Happy' zone! Purrs like a Mac truck!
But I've never seen him purr with his mouth open...

Does your boy ever seem out of breath at odd times?
If you have a play session with him, and get him to a point of panting, How long does it take him to recover his breath?

At one years old, it would seem unlikely for him to have a heart problem, but I think we've had some members here, who found out, that heart problems can start early...

I hope some of our other members, jump in here!
Sharon


----------



## oms (Nov 12, 2014)

He seems to breathe normally otherwise. After the type of play/hyper session that he gets out of breath he pants and gets his breath back within a minute or two. It always seemed ok to me. 
We have had all good vet checks. I have watched more closely today--since he has been in an affectionate mood- and he does start out purring with his mouth closed and then fairly quickly gets to the 'happy' zone and starts to purr with his mouth open and begins to drool slightly. 

I am curious how mouth breathing is related to heart problems?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi again!
Oms, I just found this link for you, it will give a quick overview of Congestive heart failure problems, and symptoms. 
Sharon

http://www.petcarerx.com/article/signs-of-congestive-heart-failure-in-cats/1420


----------



## oms (Nov 12, 2014)

Wonderful information. Thank you! So far he has none of the other symptoms. Hopefully he just does this because he is so happy.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Purring _consistently_ with the mouth open is not considered "normal" and not a good sign....it may indicate some sort of heart or lung condition. I think it warrants a vet check.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

Is he longhaired? Some longhaired breeds (Ragdoll, Maine ****, maybe Persian and Himalayan) are genetically prone to cardiac issues. You may want to consider having a cardiac ultrasound done on him by a veterinary cardiologist or radiologist to check his heart function. A simple check with a stethoscope by your general practice vet won't give you the answers you need.

Laurie


----------



## oms (Nov 12, 2014)

Ok. He begins his purring with his mouth closed. Only when he starts to purr heavily/really happy through a petting session will he open his mouth. 
We will have a vet check though. 
He is short hair. He is so young yet, I hope it is nothing major. But he has always been my quirky cat.
Out of curiosity ahead of time, what will a cardiac ultrasound cost me?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oms,
The best way to get an idea of the cost, is to call around, and check with local vets...
Like for people, I think cost varies with where you live...
Sharon


----------



## oms (Nov 12, 2014)

UPDATE: 
Since I have never even considered it to be related to a lung or heart issue before I have started to take notice to more things now. Tonight when we played with feather on string (he goes crazy for it!) and he heavily ran and chased it he was out of breath in under 3 minutes. He wasn't breathing with mouth open but he needed to sit for a minute and he was breathing heavily to regain normal breathing. I, of course, took breaks with him and didn't play for too long because now I am becoming a worry wart.
I also recalled his previous medical issues and at only a few weeks old the whole litter of kittens got a reparatory infection. They were all treated and once I brought him home he got it again. He was treated again with the medicine. The second time was probably 4-5 months old.
So I am guessing it is lung related when he purrs out of his mouth? He needs to go back to vet for anal gland expression also; so I will make an apt really soon to include checking for lung problems. 
Thanks for all your info so far. Im wondering what it could be?


----------

